# SP2 Vista taking a long time to install ?



## Altered (May 8, 2010)

OK My laptop started acting really funny the other night. The wifi quit and then it started doing other things according to my daughter. Well she brought it to me and it would start up and go to the OS but there was nothing there but a cursor. Same thing in Safe Mode just a cursor. Well I kept messing around and finally it started up like normal. The Windows Update showed up front and center and said I had a important update to install so I followed the directions. It was SP2 and it did its thing then said I needed to restart to complete install so I did. Now here is where I am concerned. It started to restart and a screen comes up with *INSTALLING SERVICE PACK: STAGE 1 of 3 __% Complete 
Do not turn your computer off*​Well it went to 35% and sat there for a long time then restarted itself. Then back to the same thing 1 of 3 and ran up to 72% Complete and now has stayed there for easily 20 minutes. Can someone tell me if this is this normal? 

The Laptop is a Gateway M-6866 Notebook specs are here.


----------



## entropy13 (May 8, 2010)

Just wait for it to finish. If it is SP2, it would really take quite some time.


----------



## Kreij (May 8, 2010)

Yes, let it finish.


----------



## Altered (May 8, 2010)

OH good deal I was thinking I may have other issues with it. Thanks

PS still on 72% LOL


----------



## Kreij (May 8, 2010)

Interrupting it will cause you more grief.
Have patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## DRDNA (May 8, 2010)

ya man I have seen it take 4+ hours on C2D and down  laptops with pretty full harddrives.....


----------



## Altered (May 8, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Interrupting it will cause you more grief.
> Have patience, Grasshopper.


Grasshopper is still amazed its sitting on 72% still. Have no fear I am not touching it. 


DRDNA said:


> ya man I have seen it take 4+ hours on C2D and down  laptops with pretty full harddrives.....


Holy smokes 4+ hrs!!!  Not sure how full the hdd was beforehand but aparently it was considerably used.


----------



## Kreij (May 8, 2010)

Take a deep breath, Grasshopper, then bow to the evil update to show it that you are not beyond fighting it. Then go out for the evening or something. LOL


----------



## Altered (May 8, 2010)

Seems to be working fine now after a LONG install of SP2. My goodness why dont they say something about this may take 24hrs to complete. 

Thanks again


----------



## Tatty_One (May 9, 2010)

Once done, defrag hard drive and download CC cleaner and clean up the registry, you will have redundant entries now, CC cleaner will do it automatically and often it speeds things up in windows.


----------

